# UKC Athens, TN Apirl 23-24th



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Theres going to be an UKC weightpull on the 23rd and 24th of this month in Athens, TN... anyone planning to attend? weigh-in is between 8-9 AM and the pull starts at 9:30


----------

